# What is a realistic muscle gain in lbs?



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

O.k so lets assume that some one is... 14stone.

They are an average stack at 18% body fat.

They have a good solid cardio routine and weights routine and eat the right kind of food for a mass stack diet.

What is a realistic muscle game? 1lb a month? or more? we are talking lean muscle across the body? Because i see some people seem to go from nothing to everything in under a year or two.. and i try to work it out and it seems like lbs a week.. BUT that just doesnt seem possible for the body to build muscle that quickly.

I feel im quiet slow at the moment and wouldnt mind gauging where i should be and how much a good gain shoul dbe?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

How long is a piece of string ??


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

The one in my draw is 17" why?  

There mmust be a maximum without taking steroids?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

depends on training and diet mate, you could train hard as fook and not get any results if diets not right


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well thats what i am saying. In this situation lets assume all factors are correct and balanced


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

in that case genetics would also play a part... to be honest mate it is quite hard to tell,


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

There are just sooooooo many variables.

Genetics being a HUGE one.

I would say a "begginer" bodybuilder, with a good coach who can instruct him on a good diet and routine could gain 15 to 20 lbs of muscle in his first year if he had average to above average genetics. And was highly motivated.

Thats a begginer, the longer you have been training the slower the gains.

Buts its just a ball park!

I will tell you one thing tho, dont get disheartened when you see anybody telling you that they gained 20 lbs of muscle in 3 months, weather they are an AAS user or not. Because its rather bullsh!t or they are deluded.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

To be honest with some things people said recently and gains that i read about in mags and stuff it doesnt knock your confidence. The amount of things i read saying gaining 15-20lbs of lean muscle in a 14 week cycle and stuff...

Im thinking.. holy crap i aint put that much on in a 52 week cycle. 

I guess 1lb a month is a good target and if possible anything more would be a bonus?


----------



## Jaybo (Feb 7, 2008)

Im also a begginer bodybuilder...hi im john by the way...

this subjects interests me coz i was wonderin the same thing...

and i was 13 stone about 6 months ago n a "bit" of a fatty...id dabbled at weights bfore but got nowhere really...ive gone form working out 2 times a week, to 3, to 5 and now finally every day, isolating different groups each day..and although i dont look massively different, my body shape has changed & ive only been at it (every day) for about a month now, and im just over 14 stone, with less body fat than when i started 6 months ago...

i take it this is good gain?? john


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Have had one of these threads before and the result was that gains of 1/2 lb per week were totally possible naturally if adequate diet/training/supps were in place


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Have had one of these threads before and the result was that gains of 1/2 lb per week were totally possible naturally if adequate diet/training/supps were in place


Lol. I assume thats not muscle tissue Mr Male Animal...?

26lbs per year, year after year, naturally...? I wish!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Lol. I assume thats not muscle tissue Mr Male Animal...?
> 
> 26lbs per year, year after year, naturally...? I wish!


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

I reckon 1lb per month, maximum unless you're genetically gifted.

I reckon that most people would be lucky to achieve 1lb though. Maybe 8lbs a year?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

13stonetarget said:


> I reckon 1lb per month, maximum unless you're genetically gifted.
> 
> I reckon that most people would be lucky to achieve 1lb though. Maybe 8lbs a year?


Don't get me wrong - you could gain more LBM that per year, but even AAS users are going to struggle to put on more than 14lbs of dry muscle per year.

If you can reset your hormone levels you could re-start some of your newbie gains, but you're not going to be able to do that year on year.

About 8lbs of dry muscle per year would be ideal. But odds are you are going to gain water and fat and loose some muscle when you diet down.

Its tough this iron game I tells ya


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

lean gains maybe 2-3lb a year and on a proper bulk with a large cal surpus maybe 4-5lb of muscle and probably 20lb of fat unless you have very good or bad genes for gaining muscle.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

It's no wonder so many people turn to AAS...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

The closer you get to your genetic potential the slower the gains will become also.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Thing is even 1lb a month is alot for lean gains.

next time your in the butcher check out a 13lb steak (blood and hydriation will account for around lb) now imagine that on you. consider the masive diffrence having that sorta mass on you would have to your look.

now assisted i would say yea you could do that but your have a whole lot of blubber and water to go with that.

were asuming that its joe average genetics. a uberachever could eclipse this but then how many of them do you know and to be fair to even be asking the question rules you out. You might spot one or two in a big gym but there rare.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Thing is even 1lb a month is alot for lean gains.
> 
> next time your in the butcher *check out a 13lb steak* (blood and hydriation will account for around lb) now imagine that on you. consider the masive diffrence having that sorta mass on you would have to your look.
> 
> ...


Even check out a 5lb steak...

I think it took Dorian 7 years to go from 225lbs on stage to 250lbs on stage...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Don't get me wrong - you could gain more LBM that per year, but even AAS users are going to struggle to put on more than 14lbs of dry muscle per year.


totally agree, go into the supermarket and see what 20lbs of chicken breast looks like and the amount of it, then imagine and dream of slapping that much on your body but pure muscle, only the chosen get those gains.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

looks like I was beaten to explaining it....lmao.....sorry :-(


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Five-O said:


> go into the supermarket and see what 20lbs of chicken breast looks like and the amount of it, then imagine and dream of slapping that much on your body


What an amazing idea - cover oneself in steak and chicken breast, apply a few coats of dream tan and voila!

30lbs of lean muscular gain without the associated health risks of steriods.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

punkfloyd said:


> What an amazing idea - cover oneself in steak and chicken breast, apply a few coats of dream tan and voila!
> 
> 30lbs of lean muscular gain without the associated health risks of steriods.


god what have i started...  ....lmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As said before there are so many variables to use in the equation.

But to answer the first post, I would assume a pound a month or about 11 pounds a year.

Here are some factors but not limited to.

For someone that is new will pack on more muscle than someone that has been at it for awhile.

Leaner guys on a bulk will gain more muscle in proportion than a guy that has more body fat.

Genetics, and even that has variables like, hormone levels, weather one is an ectomorph, endomorph, mesomorph, blood sugar levels, types of muscle fiber percentages, etc.

Diet, how much, how often one eats, the different ratios of macro's, and even this some people are sensitive to carbs and some are not, even this changes per person.

Age

Stress levels, jobs we have, amount of sleep, times we can train.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

1lb per month that would be great lmfao!


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Even check out a 5lb steak...
> 
> I think it took Dorian 7 years to go from 225lbs on stage to 250lbs on stage...


I also read on here a while back that he aimed for 7lbs of lean mass a year


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

depends on diet supplementation ,rest , genetics dont play a big part as people would say as if u believe u can go no further than there is no point going anymore .

a good thing to try that worked for me and many pros such as gustavo, dennis ,hide and silvio is

the pre and during workout shakes

mine was

50g wms

10g BCAA

5g Glutamine

5g Creatine

Warmed up to activae the creatine with lucozade sport , it desnt taste nice but its effective gained me 10 ponds of pure muscle in 8 weeks NO STEROIDS


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

Gareth said:


> I also read on here a while back that he aimed for 7lbs of lean mass a year


that was because before the contest he would diet off too much and then learned how to no so made bigger gains seeming like he had gained little in a long time like u pointed out , if not believed check back to his interview on pbw in 2005


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

redsgift101 said:


> depends on diet supplementation ,rest , genetics dont play a big part as people would say as if u believe u can go no further than there is no point going anymore .
> 
> a good thing to try that worked for me and many pros such as gustavo, dennis ,hide and silvio is
> 
> ...


pmsl.....10lbs of pure muscle

Did you nick that shake idea off Nytol? Its very, very similar to what he does, or did.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

redsgift101 said:


> Warmed up to activae the creatine with lucozade sport , it desnt taste nice but its effective *gained me 10 ponds of pure muscle in 8 weeks *NO STEROIDS


Sorry to be the one to burst your bubble mate,  but that is simple impossible.

With or without steriods, good genetics or not. Nobody builds 10 lbs of muscle tissue in 8 weeks.... period.


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

Five-O said:


> pmsl.....10lbs of pure muscle
> 
> Did you nick that shake idea off Nytol? Its very, very similar to what he does, or did.


no milos sarcev


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Sorry to be the one to burst your bubble mate, but that is simple impossible.
> 
> With or without steriods, good genetics or not. Nobody builds 10 lbs of muscle tissue in 8 weeks.... period.


maybe not pure but no fat put it that way as most of the muscle you do gain is water

also why is this not possible? do u have a phd in this or something like that?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

redsgift101 said:


> also why is this not possible? do u have a phd in this or something like that?


Yes mate.

I have a PHD in common sense


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

hahaha thats a good answer like that one


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

redsgift101 said:


> maybe not pure but no fat put it that way as most of the muscle you do gain is water
> 
> also why is this not possible? do u have a phd in this or something like that?


like bully said it is not possible m8 common sence says it all that that sort of gains is gonna be more than just muscle!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im just starting and was wondering ths question aswell, but is there a diffrence from starting out to a regular gym user? ie will i make more gains in the first mont to 6 weeks then platue off or will it be steady all the way troug till i hit a peak?

cheers guys


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

10 pounds of muscle in 8 weeks?

Well, that does seem like a stretch to me.

Did you check your bodyfat like in a tank?

Did you weight at the same time of day?

Did you wear the same clothes, or not?

What was the measure of your waist before and after?

Size of arms before and after?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Listen to me, 10lbs of solid muscle on ANYONE would alter their physique VERY notably.

You prolly gained a lot of glycogen, or "nicely placed" water.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Listen to me, 10lbs of solid muscle on ANYONE would alter their physique VERY notably.
> 
> You prolly gained a lot of glycogen, or "nicely placed" water.


How to gain 10lbs without even realising to...

6am: Naked weigh in. Weight: 246lbs

7am to 8pm - consume high carb diet, drink 8 liters of water. Don't have a poo all day.

9pm: Goto gym wearing Joggers, Hoody, Stan Smith Trainers. Get weighed: 256lbs (no steroids....)

Weight gain is easy. Growing muscle tissue is not.

I've heard figures bandied about of 1/4lb per week of muscle tissue growth being possible - which is roughly 1lb per month. But thats tissue only.

In newbie gains it could be possible for more tissue to be created.

Most of the weight gain comes in the form of fat, glycogen and water (2.9g per 1g of glycogen)

Even if the bodyfat % doesn't increase - i.e. a person stays @ 10% bodyfat from 180lbs to 200lbs they will still have gained bodyfat regardless of that they think/want to beleive...


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Even if the bodyfat % doesn't increase - i.e. a person stays @ 10% bodyfat from 180lbs to 200lbs they will still have gained bodyfat regardless of that they think/want to beleive...


yeah.... about 2lbs


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> yeah.... about 2lbs


lol indeed. the point was that alot of the people who are saying I gained X lbs of muscle claim to have put on not fat but their BF% hasn't gone down


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

I know mate, sorry. Couldnt resist. lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TH&S said:


> How to gain 10lbs without even realising to...
> 
> 6am: Naked weigh in. Weight: 246lbs
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Redgift, in every one of your posts you quote a famous bodybuilder? why? Not a dig, I find it strange...

Here's one for you. I like bunny rabbits. Let me guess; does Jay Cutler like them too? pmsl....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

redsgift101 said:


> no milos sarcev


I remember once when Milos, Nasser, Jay and myself went to Hooters one to to pick up girls and eat some chicken wings. Nasser had just bought himself a Nova Hatchback with a dustbin sized exhaust, and Jay was bugging him to goto Halfords for a new stereo as it was giro day. Milos was too busy working out if he could beat Big Bob in a lefthanded arm wrestle, leaving me to eat the chicken wings.

Good times.

:crazy:


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Ive found my body weight to be all over the place, although Im only documenting my weight every monday morning first thing, Im averaging each month out and seeing the monthly raises as im still finding one or 2 lbs difference per week up and down.

When I first started weighing myself I was all over the place, It easily change up to 6lbs depending what time i weighed myself during the day.

Anyway, point being I dont worry about weight anymore although i do still measure myself. Weight is a long term change as is body shape, only one worth worrying about per week and month is what your lifting but thats just my opinion :blowme:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

irwit said:


> Ive found my body weight to be all over the place, although Im only documenting my weight every monday morning first thing, Im averaging each month out and seeing the monthly raises as im still finding one or 2 lbs difference per week up and down.
> 
> When I first started weighing myself I was all over the place, It easily change up to 6lbs depending what time i weighed myself during the day.
> 
> Anyway, point being I dont worry about weight anymore although i do still measure myself. Weight is a long term change as is body shape, *only one worth worrying about per week and month is what your lifting but thats just my opinion* :blowme:


Nope 

Weight, The mirror and the tape are equally important - but that statement is goal dependant.

It is possible to get stronger and fatter, stronger and leaner, or stronger and stay the same.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

TH&S said:


> In newbie gains it could be possible for more tissue to be created.
> 
> .


does this mean, as i am just starting out i could expect more gains than 1-2lbs a month. im looking to increase my size and weight , i hve till august/sept time before i will start to play american football. and would like to but a bit of mass on im only 165lbs would like to gt to around 180lbs but dont tink thts poss by sept lol

what could i reasonably expect to reach 170lbs???

cheers mate


----------



## Honour (Feb 5, 2008)

so on a bulk, if someone is hoping to gain ~1lb of muscle a month, how much total weight gain would that equate to, including fat, water, glycogen etc

on a good/average bulk

3-4lbs?


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Redgift, in every one of your posts you quote a famous bodybuilder? why? Not a dig, I find it strange...
> 
> Here's one for you. I like bunny rabbits. Let me guess; does Jay Cutler like them too? pmsl....


kevin levrone said while talking to ronnie coleman that arnie said to lee haney that he liked rabbits.

and they all gained 30lbs of lean mass everytime they looked at a barbell. mg:


----------

